# shift noise



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just got a new 2006 M6 a few days ago, about 500mi now. I began to notice a soft clanking noise when I shift in the lower (1-3rd) gears, sounds like metal-on-metal, coming from just below/in front of the shifter. Is this normal, or should I have it checked out?

Thanks,

Kand


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a noise when I'm shifting. I notice it mostly at lower speeds, because it is not very noisy, and at higher speeds I think the engine sound, road noise, and the stereo drown it out. To me it just sounds like a very mechanical linkage moving around--I figured it was normal, seems "old school" normal to me--and have left it at that. But I'd like to see what others have to say, as I've been assuming it is normal, and if you have reason to suspect otherwise, I'll definately be interested in others' thoughts.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Thanks, Clueless.

That is just what it sounds like--mechanical linkage operating. I don't mind the sound at all, in fact I like the vibration/noises of the shifter and engine, as this makes the car more fun to me. Just wanted to check that it isn't something loose or damaged. In the driver isolated appliance cars that I've driven for the last ~15 years, almost any noise would have meant that something was amis.

Next I guess I will need to deal with the FRC/fuel line issue. I read the posts on this, and the location of the rubbing problem is at the back side of the engine (i.e. facing the firewall) on the driver's side, and I correct? When I first popped the hood, I saw where the fuel line enters the driver's side of the FRC, but here there is a large gap between the FRC and the line, so I didn't think that this was the right location.

Do you know of any other issues that need addressed for 06's?

Thanks again,

Kand


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Kanding said:


> Thanks, Clueless.
> 
> That is just what it sounds like--mechanical linkage operating. I don't mind the sound at all, in fact I like the vibration/noises of the shifter and engine, as this makes the car more fun to me. Just wanted to check that it isn't something loose or damaged. In the driver isolated appliance cars that I've driven for the last ~15 years, almost any noise would have meant that something was amis.
> 
> ...


I've experienced the same thing, and my gut reaction to all the noise was normal. I have an old habbit of doing a little left-to right shake to make sure I have it in Neutral. Normally, I only hear that before I start her up.

Other than that, if I'm trying to be really soft on driving it and not trying to draw attention (ha). To me, it sounds like I just put a slight lash through the drivetrain, but still sounded normal IMHO. My thought that any real problem there is going to surface under warranty.

I forgot to add that I also think that may have something to do with skip shift, and that I only hear it when I'm trying to shift and not accerate. If I take off in the car like I usually do, I never hear it. And I don't mean standing on it...just taking off normally.

I even realized today I've dirven that car a lot easier than my Bonnie!

Gerry


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> I forgot to add that I also think that may have something to do with skip shift, and that I only hear it when I'm trying to shift and not accerate. If I take off in the car like I usually do, I never hear it. And I don't mean standing on it...just taking off normally.



Yes, same here. I only hear it when I accelerate slowly. It seems like the car likes to be driven with gusto.

As for skip shift, I've only had it kick in once in 550 miles; I accelerated from a stop at a light, and the guy in front of me slowed down, so I lifted my foot from the gas petal to avoid hitting him. I then went to shift to 2nd and--bogging away in 4th. I've tried to get skip shift to kick in when I was driving around today, but I could never get it to do so, even if I accelerated slowly and shifted in the skip shift zone (I believe around 15-20 mph). Maybe the engine wasn't hot enough, I think that's another required parameter.

Kand


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Kanding said:


> Yes, same here. I only hear it when I accelerate slowly. It seems like the car likes to be driven with gusto.
> 
> As for skip shift, I've only had it kick in once in 550 miles; I accelerated from a stop at a light, and the guy in front of me slowed down, so I lifted my foot from the gas petal to avoid hitting him. I then went to shift to 2nd and--bogging away in 4th. I've tried to get skip shift to kick in when I was driving around today, but I could never get it to do so, even if I accelerated slowly and shifted in the skip shift zone (I believe around 15-20 mph). Maybe the engine wasn't hot enough, I think that's another required parameter.
> 
> Kand


Give it a nother couple hundred miles, and you'll be able to demo that "feature" no problem.

Gerry


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

As far as the fuel line FRC issue, I believe that only applies to the 04 GTO's.

I have swapped out the tranny fluid (yes, I have an 2005 M6) with Mobil 1 Dex III a couple of times and it has improved the shift feel (esp in cold temps) and shift engagement when changing gears. And while you are at it, change out your diff fluid a couple of times within the first 5000 miles. You will be amazed how cruddy the fluid looks after so few miles. I changed out both sets of fluids at 1000 miles and at 4000 miles. I also used Mobil 1 75-140 with GM friction modifier in the diff.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Other than the fuel line issue, which as Bergenfelter said is mainly an 04 issue, you should be aware of what is called "strut rub". If you search for that term, you'll find a couple of threads including a link outside of this forum. Keep the alignment up, rotate tires often, and perhaps adjust the camber. This seems to only affect 17" wheels (if stock--235 tires are not wide enough apparently).


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Clueless said:


> Other than the fuel line issue, which as Bergenfelter said is mainly an 04 issue, you should be aware of what is called "strut rub". If you search for that term, you'll find a couple of threads including a link outside of this forum. Keep the alignment up, rotate tires often, and perhaps adjust the camber. This seems to only affect 17" wheels (if stock--235 tires are not wide enough apparently).



Thanks for the warning.

Though I wanted the wider tires, I specifically avoided the 17" wheels for that reason. Hopefully the 235s won't also be affected.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Kanding said:


> Thanks for the warning.
> 
> Though I wanted the wider tires, I specifically avoided the 17" wheels for that reason. Hopefully the 235s won't also be affected.


I just liked the look...after ordering my car, I started reading this forum and was giving myself a two-fisted toast :cheers 

Gerry


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> I just liked the look...after ordering my car, I started reading this forum and was giving myself a two-fisted toast :cheers
> 
> Gerry



Yeah, I like the 18" wheels better too, but wish they could be wider. 

Took her out after work this afternoon with TC off for my first tire squealer. Came back with a little rubber dust in the wheel wells. Next time I'll have to rev her up a little before I release the clutch and lay down her signature. Fortunately where I live there is an abundance of traffic-free country roads.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey man, I saw your car at The Sanderson a little while ago. I am usually not a big fan of silver/grey colors, but it looks great in person. I don't think I've seen that color yet. I parked a few spots down from you and checked it out, hope you don't mind. The red gauges and trim are really slick. Seeing yours makes my wait that much worse.:willy:


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

CrazyAL said:


> Hey man, I saw your car at The Sanderson a little while ago. I am usually not a big fan of silver/grey colors, but it looks great in person. I don't think I've seen that color yet. I parked a few spots down from you and checked it out, hope you don't mind. The red gauges and trim are really slick. Seeing yours makes my wait that much worse.:willy:


Thanks. My first choice was actually silver but I couldn't find one within 400 miles. Turned out after I saw the gray in person, I liked it best anyway. If you ever want to take a closer look before you get yours, let me know. I'd be happy to take you for a drive.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Kanding said:


> Thanks. My first choice was actually silver but I couldn't find one within 400 miles. Turned out after I saw the gray in person, I liked it best anyway. If you ever want to take a closer look before you get yours, let me know. I'd be happy to take you for a drive.



I appreciate the offer. I have driven/rode in several cars now. I was hooked after the first one I drove back in January. I might still have to take you up on that though so I don't have withdrawals until mine gets here. I hope it is in by the end of this month.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

CrazyAL said:


> I hope it is in by the end of this month.


The end of JUNE?!?! I'd commit suicide if I had to wait that long. It was hard enough for me to make it over the weekend.

Now, I have the car, and it is ruining my life. I'm so far behind on everything else I have to do in life, it is unbelievable. And then I get on here and start thinking....hmmmm.....that Purple Haze stuff (or whatever) sounds good. Maybe I should run into town and pick u.....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH Stop Gerry Stop! :willy: 

I'm only done today for two reasons. If not for me watching, I would have been involved in two recks already today. There are so many f'ing idiots on the road, I decided I'd had enough and need to catch up on things. The next drive I take will be at the helm of something green & yellow, sporting 23Hp, and a top speed of about 4MPH!


----------

